# Snow Bound Cook



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Couple weeks ago a bunch of folks asked me to cook up some stuff for their Super Bowl gatherings. By the time all had told me what they wanted I ended up with two days worth of cooking. I put in for vacation days to do the cook. I have to use 23 days between now and July due to my retiring then. Ended up doing the cook in a snow storm Wednesday and bone chilling cold( for Georgia ) Thursday. I did overnighters Tuesday night and Wednesday night. I did the whole cook on my Akorn smoker/grill. I did 9 fatties, 14 armadillo eggs, 2 packer briskets, 1 pastrami, 30 wings, four chicken breasts 24 poppers, and 3 butts. The Akorn ran for 24 straight hours at one point! Love that thing! 
Here are some pics.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Paymaster said:


> Couple weeks ago a bunch of folks asked me to cook up some stuff for their Super Bowl gatherings. By the time all had told me what they wanted I ended up with two days worth of cooking. I put in for vacation days to do the cook. I have to use 23 days between now and July due to my retiring then. Ended up doing the cook in a snow storm Wednesday and bone chilling cold( for Georgia ) Thursday. I did overnighters Tuesday night and Wednesday night. I did the whole cook on my Akorn smoker/grill. I did 9 fatties, 14 armadillo eggs, 2 packer briskets, 1 pastrami, 30 wings, four chicken breasts 24 poppers, and 3 butts. The Akorn ran for 24 straight hours at one point! Love that thing!


...you forgot the "partridge in a pear tree"  :whistling: but all that cookin' looks fine, and mighty tasty looking' too. Nice Job! :thumbsup:


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks!:chef:


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

Paymaster you rock... bad time of day to be scoping a thread like this. The next hour or so until dinner will be rough. Fine work. :thumbsup:


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

I could smell charcoal smoke as I looked at the pictures and my mouth is watering!:thumbsup:


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Mike aka FishWerks said:


> Paymaster you rock... bad time of day to be scoping a thread like this. The next hour or so until dinner will be rough. Fine work. :thumbsup:





TeaSea said:


> I could smell charcoal smoke as I looked at the pictures and my mouth is watering!:thumbsup:


Thanks!


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Hey paymaster, I must have missed this post altogether, sorry, there is some great look'in food there!! What do call those japs stuffed with the what looks like lil smokies and a piece of bacon for a blanket? How are they cooked, smoked? Wow, I got to try these at our next life group!! Thanks, and let me know about them.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Mac1528 said:


> Hey paymaster, I must have missed this post altogether, sorry, there is some great look'in food there!! What do call those japs stuffed with the what looks like lil smokies and a piece of bacon for a blanket? How are they cooked, smoked? Wow, I got to try these at our next life group!! Thanks, and let me know about them.


I slice and core peppers lengthwise and usually stuff with cheese and the add the cocktail sausage( lit'l smokeys) and wrap in bacon. This person did not want cheese and not much bacon. Strange I thought. I cook them on my smoker until the bacon is done and the pepper wilts a bit. 250* for about 45 minutes. I just call them poppers, some call them ABT's.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Thank you, I'm going to try then Tuesday!!

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## mongo (Apr 30, 2008)

That looks terrific! What are the armadillo eggs?


----------



## JRH (Sep 6, 2013)

The fatties look awesome. Do you smoke them or smoke them and finish them in the oven. I'm assuming they are pork butts. Great job.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Hello there Chef PM...tried those poppers you replied about last evening and added a little twist. After I removed the lit'l smokies from the package I marinated them in Allegro marinade over night. I wrapped the hollowed-out japs in bacon then broiled then for a little to get the bacon cook'in, let then cool, stuffed them with cheeze and the matinated smokie, then finished them on the smoker for 45-60 minutes. WOW!! what a hit...a dozen went in 5 minutes and they wanted more. They will have to wait for next week. Thanks for the receipe info!!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Mac1528 said:


> Hello there Chef PM...tried those poppers you replied about last evening and added a little twist. After I removed the lit'l smokies from the package I marinated them in Allegro marinade over night. I wrapped the hollowed-out japs in bacon then broiled then for a little to get the bacon cook'in, let then cool, stuffed them with cheeze and the matinated smokie, then finished them on the smoker for 45-60 minutes. WOW!! what a hit...a dozen went in 5 minutes and they wanted more. They will have to wait for next week. Thanks for the receipe info!!


 :thumbup:
Yep, they don't last long around here either! Glad to help out!


----------

